# 4 months and will not potty outside!



## d_rehmann (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi all, 

So, I got Grady about two months ago and we have had a bathroom problem since day one. We have tried really hard to potty train him but he does not seem to grasp the concept of going outside. We monitor his drinking but even after going outside and peeing, he will come in and pee 5 minutes later. It is really becoming frustrating but we do not know what to do. 

One additional piece of info: he drinks like a fish. He is constantly scarfing down water when it is given to him. We are talking about 16oz at once twice a day. Is this common or is he really not getting enough water? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## d_rehmann (Mar 20, 2013)

Another side not:

Just to tell you how frustrating it is, even we sit on the *couch*, in the middle of playing, he will just start to let it rip. no worries what so ever.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Take him to the vet, he may have a urinary tract infection. Water intake sounds ok. 

What methods have you already tried in curbing his pee habits?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

d- 

Welcome to the forum

Try this site http://leerburg.com/housebrk.htm

I know they talk about shepherds but a Vizsla can put a GSD to shame when it comes to energy.


----------



## d_rehmann (Mar 20, 2013)

Ozkar said:


> Take him to the vet, he may have a urinary tract infection. Water intake sounds ok.
> 
> What methods have you already tried in curbing his pee habits?


When we catch him in the act, we give him a stern "Bad peepee" and put him in his play pen for a little while. He will typically lay down and just take a nap. 

I will be calling the vet tomorrow to set up an appointment to see if it is anything that needs to be medically addressed. 

Is there anything I can look for to see if it is a UTI?


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

You can't just tell him not to do something, you have to show him what to do (pee outside). 

Since it sounds like he isn't certain where he should be peeing, you need to take him out every 1/2 hour, especially when he's not in his crate. 
Also, you should never put him in his crate/play area once he makes a mistake, he simply won't learn that way. Take him outside even after he pees, and even mid pee if you can. When he pees outside, praise & treat!! 

I second UTI or bladder infection - very common in puppies. 
Also, they can't control their bladders well at this age, so a few accidents are bound to happen.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

d_rehmann said:


> Ozkar said:
> 
> 
> > Take him to the vet, he may have a urinary tract infection. Water intake sounds ok.
> ...


OK, puppy isn't bad....... sorry..but you are!! It's OK, I'm not having a dig, just letting you know that this is your fault and not the puppies fault. Assuming he checks out OK for a UTI, then use the following steps and I guarantee he will be happily toileting outside. At the moment the poor thing is just confused. First thing you need to understand about a Vizsla, is they do not respond well to negative reinforcement. 

_*Ok.. see read this carefully, embed it in your memory and stick to it religiously. *_

After play, sleep, food, water or every half an hour, take him outside to the spot. Give a command, doesn't matter what it is, as long as it's always the same. It could be shag the cat for all pup cares, just as long as it's the same command each time. I use "Go Toilet" but you can use whatever the **** you want. The split second he goes, lots of praise or rewards. 

Secondly, if he makes a mistake, never ever ever scold him. Remember it's you that have not made it clear so don't blame the puppy. 

When he does make a mistake inside and this is the important bit to correct the problem, you immediately mop it up with a paper towel, pick up pup and the wet towel, take them both outside, place down the paper towel on the area you want him to go and then place him down next to it. Let him sniff it and the split second he does, praise/reward the **** out of him. I guarantee this will fix it. But, it won't happen over night as you have embedded this behaviour in him for two months now and it will need repetition and consistency to fix it. Remember, no scolding or getting upset when he goes inside. No words, no grumbles, no getting angry. Just mop it up and follow the above steps. 

The last thing I would love you to do, is read. Ian Dunbar has some brilliant material on training puppies. You have yourself a highly intelligent, highly driven hunting dog which requires a unique approach filled with positive reinforcement, not scolding and harsh words.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks, Ozkar!!  You said it all.

p.s. To d_rehmann: Welcome to the forums! Glad you are joining us. This puppy issue is perfectly fixable.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Ozkar's method is the best to follow. Also don't forget to use a proper detergent to remove the smell from the floor or your pup will go to the same spot again and again. 
Did I misunderstand you about water? Is it always available or just certain times of the day? Water should be available at all times if not maybe that's why he's drinking so much because he thinks it will be taken away and he's desperate to get as much as he can. But of course you should definitely rule out a UTI.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: 4 months and will not potty outside!*



adrino said:


> Ozkar's method is the best to follow. Also don't forget to use a proper detergent to remove the smell from the floor or your pup will go to the same spot again and again.
> Did I misunderstand you about water? Is it always available or just certain times of the day? Water should be available at all times if not maybe that's why he's drinking so much because he thinks it will be taken away and he's desperate to get as much as he can. But of course you should definitely rule out a UTI.


It's not my method as such, just one I found that works. Cant remember who I got it from? Maybe Dunbar or even Milan? But yeah, it works.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Ozkar - it's your method on this forum ;D


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

As adrino said, you'll have to make sure you cleaned all the smell so that even a V can't smell it. With 2 months of spots, you may want to walk around your house with a black light to find any older spots that need more cleaning.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

hotmischief said:


> Ozkar - it's your method on this forum ;D


I totally agree!

Ozkar- I'm afraid you have to take the credit for it. The first time I've ever read it was mentioned by you so remember it as an advice/method of yours. No biggy!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Just another note, every 30 may not be enough, even in addition to before/after all activities. No joke, penny could go every five min sometimes when she was little. It was insane. Now at a year she still can't go longer than five hours during the day. Like everything else, different for every pup.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Oz said it well. We didn't use the dirty towel/paper towel, but everything else we did REALLY similarly. Every 30 minutes, praise (and treats for us too). If he went inside, try to stop him with a clap or startling sound. Get him outside ASAP, with no grumbles or scolding and give potty command. If he goes at all, praise and treat. 

When pups get in trouble for going pee inside the house they don't really understand why they are in trouble. Sometimes you like it when they pee, sometimes you don't. It just makes their darn owners seem so unpredictable. Showing them the correct behavior is the way to go.

Keep us updated and good luck!!


----------

